

Who will be the next generation of business leaders after Steve Jobs, Bill Gates - adriaanp
http://www.quora.com/Who-will-be-the-next-generation-of-business-leaders-after-Steve-Jobs-Bill-Gates-Larry-Ellison-and-others

======
philiphodgen
I'm old enough to remember that people kept asking who the next Jimi Hendrix
would be.

There is no "next Jimi Hendrix" just as there is no "next Steve Jobs." It is
unfair to up-and-comers to compare them to icons like this. Also, think back
with the benefit of hindsight and think of the guitarists who came after Jimi
Hendrix. Many were great in their own way. But they weren't Jimi Hendrix.

Let musicians play. Let builders build.

------
chris_dcosta
Almost certainly someone who reads HN.

